# Katie kidded- FF with triplets!



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

~ 2:00 we put Katie in a stall she had a small bit of white discharge and was grinding her teeth

~3:00 She' going..breathing hard

~3:05 leaking

~3:10 plug gone

~3:15 we have nose and hooves







~3:25 #1 buckling  2lbs 13 oz  nice birth 






~3:35 #2 doeling  3lbs 9 oz ... came out kicking, squirming, and trying to cry! completely encased still





~4:00 #3 doeling   2lbs 9 oz ... thought she was dead... then she started kicking like crazy... placenta was coming out and underneath I saw 2 hooves..backwards but she's ok!





#1 horned buckling blue eyes.. looks like his daddy and granddaddy





#2 doe- appears possibly polled deep brown eyes  got Katies genes!









#3 doe- appears possibly polled w/blue eyes  has her daddy's genes





Katie with her babies!















and this is Millie the Lamancha watching everything.... never left!









We will more than likely retain the first doe (kid #2)
The buckling didn't seem to be too "bright" at first but I think he's catching on!   All doing well, we put a heat lamp out there... worried that they may get chilled. It is a bit windy and it felt a bit drafty in there.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!  They're all so cute!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh how sweet! EVIL was excited to see even the birthing photos! COOL! I like the third one (doe)...she's like a cookies and cream ice cream. Or one of those Oreo Blizzards....yum! They're all so adorable though...Congratulations!


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 11, 2013)

They are beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Feb 11, 2013)

Gosh Gosh Gosh they are so adorable,   love all the colors, Great job Katie. Southern there is a idea name them after ice cream flavors, Ha Ha.

Shelly May


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the red doe (#2 in birth order, but first doe) If the other doe turns out polled will you keep her too and sell C1? I know your going for polled genetics in your herd.

All three are gorgeous!  I really wish we weren't moving sometime this year so I could buy more goats. I'd be so tempted to get one of your girls.


----------



## goatsintheopen (Feb 11, 2013)

It took me a minute to realize what that very first picture was!!   LOL 

 Those kids are adorable! congratulations on your triplets!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations...and they are darling   And two girls....


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 11, 2013)

so very cute!  good job Katie!


----------



## Missy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hurray!!  Congrats!  They are all adorable. I love love love the colors


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 11, 2013)

ADORABLE!!!       SO colorful! That makes it really exciting when they come out all different colors. Way to go Katie!

:bun


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!!   

I *love* the colors!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 11, 2013)

*Awwww so cute congrats! and 3 for a first timer, wow good job! *


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful kids.....congrats!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 11, 2013)

They look so nice - was that the male looking in on things counting his offspring. 
wow goats get saggy at the backend eh more than my sheep


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome.
They are beauties.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute!!

So is Katie Straw's goat or yours?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> They look so nice - was that the male looking in on things counting his offspring.
> wow goats get saggy at the backend eh more than my sheep


Nope that is silly Millie... she is not very nice to other goats, but she was mesmerized. I think she was thinking.... _THAT"S WHAT I'M GONNA BE DOING IN 5 MONTHS--- NO FREAKIN WAY!!!!_

C-1 and millie keep going behind the tarp to check out the kids. We put a tarp up because of all nights it's got a draft coming in that one corner! :/  and C-1 thought she was going to be a spoiled only child. 

Katie had a harder time with her first kid than Heidi did... and heidi's was just at 4lbs  

the kids are all doing well, the buck seems to be a momma's boy! the little girl goat #3 is a wild lil thing! the first doe, kid #2 is so much bigger looking. She is calmer than the other two.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> So cute!!
> 
> So is Katie Straw's goat or yours?


Katie is mine.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute, I fell over.  Trying to tell DH we are taking a road trip to your place.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2013)

SOOO cute... Those little ND kids look like toys and I just LOVE them.     Congratulations. I can't believe that those little goats have so many kids.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 12, 2013)

Ahaha! I laughed out loud at Millie!!  

Very cute babies too!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice litter.  Three, that's all.  Great job, I hope all goes well with them in the coming weeks. Great lookin' kids. Don't forget to get the pics for you DH to put in his wallet.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 12, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2013)

How wonderful!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't wait for you guys to see them all dry now. They all look great! That second one is so pretty. Oh and Katie looks so small now. She was 100+ pounds at late pregnancy and WIDE but now looks so thin. Not thin as in needs to gain just not so dang FAT anymore! haha

We'll do a fecal on her today and see if she needs worming.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Cute x 3.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

yes...I believe more photos of them...they are just so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 12, 2013)

How are your three doing today? how is shasta doing


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

They are doing great...so far she is taking care of all three so lets hope it stays that way!

your "shasta" as you call her is a spunky girl! I mean a real active little booger! Going to try to get them out...just been kinda busy.

Truth be told... How on earth do you all do this with these huge herds! I think I'd have a stroke!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 12, 2013)

It's not near as personal with most of them. These Katahdins pretty much take care of themselves.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

I got some more pictures of them today Southern. On the camera I think.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 12, 2013)

Are you going to put them on here so we can see them too?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

OK you guys ready for this......................... Yeah so straw was the one checking the sexes................................. he must need a goat anatomy lesson......................I should have dble checked..........................


"shasta", last one born.............A BUCKLING!     not really!   I learned a lesson... check y own goats! 

so buck,doe,buck!  I'm okay with it...wouldn't matter if I wasn't though...nothing I can do about it!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad you are okay with that...they are beautiful   And here, I double check...DH thought the first one was a ewe...I checked myself, and nope...a ram lamb...those hangy down things are a dead give away...perhaps some guys missed that lesson in sex education???


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 12, 2013)

So you did get a polled buck then (or possibly polled at least)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey! I got a peek when someone lifted the tail up and that was only once! Now if I was like in there and checking them out and missed that, yeeeaahhh but I wasn't.  I only got a peak at the tail for a second.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

I have to say in fairness to straw it was dark...and I check them like puppies(duh) I look for the boys wee wee on the belly LOL!
He just checks by lifting the tail............hmmmmm maybe I should go re-check his!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I have to say in fairness to straw it was dark...and I check them like puppies(duh) I look for the boys wee wee on the belly LOL!
> He just checks by lifting the tail............hmmmmm maybe I should go re-check his!




I'm pretty sure mine are all does butttt you never know  lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 12, 2013)

My dad does a nut check!  Just reach underneath and see if you feel anything. That's what I plan on doing. It's foolproof!


----------



## madcow (Feb 12, 2013)

Just saw the pictures and that little mostly white and black buck has stolen my heart!  He's really, really cute! 

Congrats on the 2 bucklings and the doeling!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Just saw the pictures and that little mostly white and black buck has stolen my heart!  He's really, really cute!
> 
> Congrats on the 2 bucklings and the doeling!


Want him??? 

Bucks are going the doe is being retained.... for my DD


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 12, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've decided to just let this one slide.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 12, 2013)

Just adorable, whatever their gender . I'm curious: did you give prenatal Bo-Se? I recently read (maybe even here) that giving prenatal Bo-Se can help the odds of having multiples, and both of mine just freshened with singles. Good job, Katie!


----------



## madcow (Feb 12, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> madcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I wish I could use a ND buck, but I need a pygmy buck, and an ND doe! Darn....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

@Marlow 
Not always. They are not "down" at birth all the time.

@2goats8kids
No BoSe. Only thing we give them is CDT


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2013)

You don't actually check for the "nuts" -- just the sac! Because the skin never disappears like the nuts do lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 12, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> You don't actually check for the "nuts" -- just the sac! Because the skin never disappears like the nuts do lol


Basically what I meant! I think I'll be checking bottoms and underneath when we have kids. Can always teach DH both ways then!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well straw didn't get it


----------

